# 461 visa and then?



## spirit (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,
I need some advice.
I have the luck that I have the 461 visa.
I have the 461 visa wich allows me to work in Aussie for up to 5 years if I have my NZ partner with me. 
I am a NZ permanent resident from last week.
IF after 2 - 3 years we still in Aussie and working and IF i break up, am I allowed to stay in Aussie? 
I desperate want to go to Aussie and stay there.
I read that in the immi statement:

Renewing your visa

You can renew your visa, *even if **your relationship* with the Special Category visa holder *has ended*, provided that:

* *you have maintained Australian residency; you must have been in Australia for a total of at least two years in the last five years*
* you continue to meet standard health and character requirements
* you do not become the member of a family of another person (other than another Special Category visa holder)
* if you are currently outside Australia, you held this visa when you left Australia.

Does that mean that I can renew for other 5 years till lkater I get a PR or does it just mean that I can stay till my visa expire?
Sorry I dont understand that.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You seem to be all over the place in your mind, ie. for example


> Is it not so that if you want to marry you are able to be with the partner less than 1 year? Its 1 month or so?
> I want to go to Australia and look for a woman. Than I could apply for that
> Partner temporary visa (subclass 820)
> 
> ...


I have deleted that and will also delete your other post.

Get reasonable and post sensibly.
If not it'll be good bye!


----------



## spirit (Nov 24, 2010)

> Hi,
> I need some advice.
> I have the luck that I have the 461 visa.
> I have the 461 visa wich allows me to work in Aussie for up to 5 years if I have my NZ partner with me.
> ...


No please Wanderer.
Can you at least try to help me with the 461 visa problem? Thats a normal question. Please???
I really need your help. I dont know where to go otherwise.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 24, 2010)

spirit said:


> No please Wanderer.
> Can you at least try to help me with the 461 visa problem? Thats a normal question. Please???
> I really need your help. I dont know where to go otherwise.


Spirit,
From what I understand the visa can be renewed providing you have been in Australia for at least 2 of the five years, even if you are no longer in that relationship.
You cannot renew it if you have moved in with another person who is _not_ a special category visa holder (ie non eligible NZ citizen, like your current partner)

If you are not in a relationship at all, I guess as long as the two year condition has been met, it can be renewed.

If you are in a relationship with an Australian citizen, then look at another (spousal) visa

I'm no expert, this is just my understanding from what I've read myself.

or can you obtain NZ Citizenship? this would allow you to live & work in Australia as a special category visa holder in your own right.


----------



## mostwanted (Mar 30, 2014)

hi,
great platform ,great replies.
i have question if anyone can comment on that.
i ve applied for 461 and waiting for decision currently in australia.
am i eligible in one way or another to get nz pr or citizenship?
if i move there or any other way.
thanking in anticipation.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

mostwanted said:


> hi,
> great platform ,great replies.
> i have question if anyone can comment on that.
> i ve applied for 461 and waiting for decision currently in australia.
> ...


You'd need to look at NZ's immigration requirements. Posters on this forum are unlikely to be able to help as most are only seeking Australian immigration.


----------

